# Started developing film for the first time.



## [Dillz] (Jun 18, 2012)

Hey Guys!

So i just started developing my own b&w film. A friend came over the other day and gave me an enlarger + a lot of darkroom accessories.
What would be the best way to make prints? I was looking up ILFORD paper and its pricey! Would it be better to scan my negatives?
Id love to just use the enlarger but the paper is like 100 bucks for 40 sheets.


----------



## gsgary (Jun 18, 2012)

Thats the way it is, at least 2 sheets will be wasted by tearing into strips for test exposure to find a good exposure time


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Jun 18, 2012)

Of course film is expensive. If you decide to do scans instead, you better get comfortable with spending hours in front of the computer tweaking or send the film off to a place like Richard Photo Lab. Otherwise it'll most likely look like sh*t.

This is what you want to start out:
Ilford Multigrade MGIV RC Deluxe D44M 8x10/100 sheets Pearl | Freestyle Photographic Supplies


----------



## ann (Jun 18, 2012)

What size paper was 100 dollars for 40 sheets?

You should be able to buy a box of 100 8x10's for a lot less.


----------



## compur (Jun 18, 2012)

[Dillz];2622965 said:
			
		

> Hey Guys!
> 
> So i just started developing my own b&w film. A friend came over the other day and gave me an enlarger + a lot of darkroom accessories.
> What would be the best way to make prints? I was looking up ILFORD paper and its pricey! Would it be better to scan my negatives?
> Id love to just use the enlarger but the paper is like 100 bucks for 40 sheets.



If your location is Hollywood (as in California), go to Freestyle Photo Supply on Sunset and browse for paper.  It costs a whole lot less than 100 bucks for 40 sheets and the folks there can help pick out some good starter paper.


----------



## bhop (Jun 18, 2012)

I do all my shopping at Freestyle.  I don't do darkroom prints, but they have everything you need to do it and the people that work there are knowledgeable about all kinds of photography and most do their own darkroom stuff too, so if you do go there don't be afraid to ask them.  (assuming you're in Hollywood, CA, and not Hollywood FL. or something)


----------



## cosmonaut (Jun 18, 2012)

Unless you are a very patient person I would scan. There is much more involved than just throwing paper in an enlarger. There is contrast filters, chemicals, bulbs,  ect. Get a good book and see what all it involves before you just jump in. I would use something cheaper than Ilford to start with. Also maybe 5x7s to start with.


----------



## compur (Jun 18, 2012)

^ Yeah, we wouldn't want to exert any effort or learn anything new or produce anything that others might admire for the time and skill it took to make it. Let's save our time for more valuable things like watching TV.


----------



## [Dillz] (Jun 19, 2012)

compur said:


> ^ Yeah, we wouldn't want to exert any effort or learn anything new or produce anything that others might admire for the time and skill it took to make it. Let's save our time for more valuable things like watching TV.


Yeah agreed.

 I already have made prints within my first week of using film & understand all the filters for contrast etc. I want to learn to develop like a pro because its a dying art and so many new photographers my age dont know a thing about film and even if they took a film photog class in high school they wont touch that with a ten foot poll. I love photography and ive built a book over the past 4 years and I want to explore the other side of photography where science and art collaborate!


----------



## compur (Jun 19, 2012)

Great! Many good books on the subject are available and are dirt cheap these days.  They are only obsolete regarding mention of specific films and paper brands that are no longer manufactured. Otherwise they are as valid as the day they were published and contain a great deal of valuable information.

I recommend books by Steve Anchell, specifically: _The Darkroom Cookbook_, _The Film Developing Cookbook _and  _The Variable Contrast Printing Manual. _

Also any darkroom books by David Vestal and Harry Horenstein and a guy named Ctein.


----------

